# My daughters masterpiece



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a cell phone case that my daughter designed and made using a crochet technique for beading.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is beautiful,what an artist!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is stunning What a very talented daughter you have


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! What a GREAT creation. I love the flow of colors. Your daughter is very talented.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

fabulous. Such talent.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

what a talented daughter you have its beautifull.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Seriously stunning. I want one!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a work of art. Your daughter created a beautiful cell phone case.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That is stunning! What a beautiful little bag!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## morning70glory (Oct 11, 2013)

It looks like a museum piece!!!!!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

As one who never beaded with any technique, I can't imagine the kind of time it would take to create that amazing piece. It is a work of art.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bee u ti ful! Each syllable pronounced with emphasis! :lol:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh that is absolutely beautiful. I'm sure that case will be treasured.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! That's awesome! Such talent!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely an art piece.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't think of anything original to say except - WOW!!! Gorgeous! Stunning! Simply beautiful! A treasure! :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! What talent!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! What a talented lady.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am a beader and know beautiful when i see it....and this beautiful....
BLESSINGS


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't even imagine the time it took.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

maureenb said:


> That is beautiful,what an artist!


I second that with bells on!


----------



## Snowflake Lover (Nov 23, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Talented young lady!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my! Such a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely work, must take after you!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

This is really different!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

What a beautiful creation! You should be so proud!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunning! Mother and daughter are very talented!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Very beautiful, your daughter is an artist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I see an artist showing her talent!! Just gorgeous and a great eye for color!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep, that is definitely a work of art. Everyone she knows will want one now.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is amazing. I never got the hang of bead crochet but I have never seen it done like that.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Your daughter may be interested in the following web site if she is not familiar with Robin's work. http://www.robinatkins.com/gallery.html


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Exquisite! Congratulations to her!!!!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous. What talent.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! You have a very talented daughter!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! A work of art for sure!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

It is beautiful. She is very talented.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Amazing, how beautiful, daughter is very talented and has a great eye on placing her colors, does she take after her mom?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG, it's amazing!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous. A lot of work for sure.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

That's gorgeous!!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is so beautiful, she is so clever


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Fabulous...A very talented lady indeed...xx..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the color and such great bead work.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! That's gorgeous. I can't even imagine how long it took her to string all of those beads. Just fabulous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is stunning

Gigi


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! Gorgeous is an understatement!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful - Her Design and Her Needlework are Amazing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Love,love,love it, very talented daughter I must say.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

So pretty! work of art.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

That is gorgeous. Your daughter is very talented.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW! That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's just BEAUTIFUL!!!! Such talent.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

That is seriously stunning!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Vignewood- Your daughter does GORGEOUS beading and crochet! You should be so proud! (Her too!) Love the colors, design and usefulness!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! That is phenomenal!!! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Farmwoman said:


> Vignewood- Your daughter does GORGEOUS beading and crochet! You should be so proud! (Her too!) Love the colors, design and usefulness!


This is the beaded purse she made me for my 70th birthday.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It is a masterpiece! Such talent!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> This is the beaded purse she made me for my 70th birthday.


Wow!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

She made me a necklace to match too. She has a full time job as a band director at an elementary school and she sells to friends. We keep telling her she should sell on Etsy or some shops. She says maybe when she retires.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoa!!!


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

That is truly a work-of-art. I have done some beading and it is amazing that she created such a beautiful piece. Very talented, she could start her own business.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Just amazing. Really beautiful.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! She's talented.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Fantastic design and colors!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,absolutely brilliant work and colours.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats a WOW! Piece if ever I saw one


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just beautiful, I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my that is stunning,looks like a lot of work has been put into that project.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, that is really gorgeous. Great work, your daughter is an artist.


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

That is an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it's gorgeous!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful, artistic and very talented.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh wow! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow!!!!serious talent


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, that is really a work of art. Beautiful. Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW! it's beautiful, she is very talented.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WOW! That is awesome, she's a very talented person.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!! what talent


----------



## knitwit17 (Aug 11, 2014)

Absolutely amazing, what an extremely talented young lady.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

all I can say is...WOW


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! A masterpiece for sure! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Knitting from any given pattern is a learned action. Your daughter has an artistic God given talent.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a stunning bag. Beautiful.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Gee that's gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Sue


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow!!! Really nice!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! She is quite an artist!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Exquisite..


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

What a work of art! I can't imagine doing something like that. Your daughter is very talented.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Incredible !! Love love love it.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, love the design and colors!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love the colors and design.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I am totally blown away. This is simply fascinating. Please tell your daughter I am in awe of her talents.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> That is beautiful,what an artist!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow that took some patients love it


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW....I say it again...WOW!!!!!!!!!! That is the COOLEST!


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! I simply MUST HAVE IT! Spectacular!


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

A work of art!! How gorgeous.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Much too pretty for a cell phone! Frame it and hang it! Lovely. Thanks for sharing. jberg


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

A true masterpiece!

Can't help but want to see the back of it.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

she definitely has talent and is very creative. thanks so much for sharing her treasure.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome! It would make a nice purse!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Masterpiece!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Outstanding--Love the colors and design. Gorgeous work!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

How gorgeous is that!! I'm impressed.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

What great work she did and detail! Love it.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow - spectacular!


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! She is one talented artist!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Sharge0 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow. Just so stunning. Truly a piece of art. Wonder if she tried making those for sale what she's charge because it probably would take all the fun out of designing unless each one was newly designed.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Fabulous


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that Is amazing, plus great color combinations.


----------



## Scarlett (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Truly amazing.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my!! Beautiful.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Gorgeous, how talented she is


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, that is gorgeous!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

wow. Double wow!


----------



## Neighbor (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with Swedenme. This is a STUNNINGLY masterpiece! Your daughter is a gifted designer!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! That must be one special phone, lol. Lovely work.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I'll bet she could make some extra money making those.

kk


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow!! that is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

wow...gorgeous.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Great job


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic! I hope she's a teacher too!Just beautiful.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Stunning! Beautiful! I want one, too!

Dot


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

WOW! That is absolutely gorgeous! What talent she has. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW! A masterpiece indeed!!!



Vignewood said:


> This is a cell phone case that my daughter designed and made using a crochet technique for beading.


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

Your daughter is very talented. Beautiful work.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is spectacular!! She is very talented!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

So creative and artistic.
BRAVO to your Daughter.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

That is very beautiful! Thank you for sharing art masterpiece


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! Your daughter is a very talented woman.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! It is a piece of art ~~~ beautiful.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That is stunning! She is a real artist.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! It is beyond gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

"Masterpiece" used to mean "a piece of work by a craftsman accepted as qualification for membership of a guild as an acknowledged master". That definitely applies to this gorgeous work. Just threading all the beads in proper sequence is a major effort.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Wowza! What creativity,love the colours; your daughter is very talented&#128079;&#128522;


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful work and beautiful heirloom. Congratulations...a great deal to admire.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow!! She should go into business!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How perfect


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Masterpiece, indeed. Would love to use it a an evening bag.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is an artistic original! Wow! She is sure to get many compliments.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Talented and artistic is an accurate description. That is one gorgeous little bag. Must have taken hours to complete. I don't do beading but can see the work that went into it. Yes indeed, go into business!!


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Carol Orloff (Sep 2, 2014)

Has she started a business yet? This is sooooo beautiful and all that intricate work.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's beautiful I love it


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful, clever girl x


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

B !eautiful


----------



## barbara dessel (May 4, 2013)

I never paid any attention to phone covers or holders, but this is stunning!Is there a christmas list I can put this on. I need one desperately !


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,what talent


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

One word - WOW!


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW beautiful!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazingly stunning! She will be the envy of family and friends when her phone rings! I was going to make an ipod case from felted wool and now the bar has been set high by your DD! OMG, I can't compete! :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW!! What a talented daughter you have.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a beautiful masterpiece it is.Congratulations to your Daughter.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

She should make them and sell them. What a beautiful one!!!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my!!! This is really exquisite.
Thank you for sharing this beautifully crafted cell phone case.
Hannet


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

That is stunningly beautiful, great talent.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

just lovely is that an original or a pattern if it is a pattern where can it be found. her eye for color is outstanding, doubt I could come near that standard but am inspired to try!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning, your daughter is very talented.


----------



## Sracinsky (Oct 1, 2014)

This looks great, a lot of work went into this


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!! She's very talented!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Lucious!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic - would she take orders?


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty! Way too pretty for a mere cell phone case :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

simply beautiful


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Love love!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What a fabulous creation, your daughter is very talented, a work of art


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow this is gorgeous


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW! That's gorgeous! Makes me want one!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Stunning! What a work of art!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lillian Eldridge (Aug 17, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

All I can do is add to the chorus of praise and admiration for this masterwork.
What a privilege to see it.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunning! What a talented young lady. You must be very proud.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful design, beautifully executed. Do I detect a proud mama here? And rightly so. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! It is beautiful.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

She is quite the artist. Her work is just beautiful!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!!!!! KUDO'S TO HER!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is just gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

An art piece! Beautiful!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Super!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! She'd be able to sell squillions of them. Very lovely!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful piece of bead embroidery....thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gorgeous. That's all crocheted? Wow.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Very talented. Love the colors.


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW!! :thumbup:


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Eye popping...just gorgeous!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that's IS stunning!!!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Stunning; what a talented daughter you have!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm totally impressed! It's stunning! What beautiful, creative work!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Beverly73 (Sep 5, 2014)

Can I borrow your daughter? Just say'n........ Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Movveit (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, it's stunning. Wish I had such talent ;P


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## janeydee (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful, she is very talented


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, she is very creative and artistic! Lots of fun bling there! It looks like a lot of work, but I'll bet she could sell a gazillion of them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Love all the beading.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful! She has quite a talent... I wouldn't know how to begin something like that! :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow I am Impressed!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

My Goodness this is BEAUTIFUL
Thanks so much for sharing.
Judy


----------



## roelairn (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in agreement with everyone else. Beautiful work of art. She is very talented.


----------



## SuzKnits (Jul 30, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Seriously stunning. I want one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> This is a cell phone case that my daughter designed and made using a crochet technique for beading.


Wow!! It's beautiful and your daughter is very talented!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is really beautiful. What a project that was but fun.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its beautiful!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

OddBodkin said:


> As one who never beaded with any technique, I can't imagine the kind of time it would take to create that amazing piece. It is a work of art.


I absolutely agree! I hope she starts selling these on Etsy. If so, please let us know, she will surely get orders from us KPers and many others. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Quite impressive!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning. She should sell some for Christmas gifts, it's beautiful.


Vignewood said:


> This is a cell phone case that my daughter designed and made using a crochet technique for beading.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Clever girl, that's gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

You must be very proud. 

Pam


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing it and thank your daughter for sharing it also.


----------



## luclisblu (Apr 6, 2011)

Masterpiece is exactly the word I would use. I want to make one and I don't own a cell phone. ;-)


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

nice work


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !!!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Vignewood- WOW! Your dtr. is so talented! The phone case she designed and made is fantastic! It is so BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for
sharing! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

What incredible talent. Can i have one please?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Impressive.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Totally stunning, love it!!


----------

